# SolidBuilder 18 is out - IMHO it rocks



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

I just upgraded and I really like the building blocks with auto roof. They are moving in the right direction.

I designed a complete practice home in 2 hours. This included cut sheets, build set of plans, 100% material list.

It is a bear of a learning curve and I am only maybe 50% there...but it is really good for what I do.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

Can you program wall types and thickness i.e. ICF @ 11" out to out?


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

Hey WallMax. what exactly do you find to be the most used part of SB for your business? That is, do you use it for the material take-offs mostly or the sheathing and lumber cut sheets? Which really are top-notch. 
Designing and or Construction documents for permits? 
Can you post some of the con. docs you made?
I have SB 17 and never did like the way that the Building Blocks worked, maybe I just need get trained in that area.

Andy.


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

It sucks for pretty picture rendering.

Now that I have said that...it draws to the precision that I require. Material lists, cut sheets, sections, elevations, plans. In this area...they are top notch. Draw it. Build it.

They don't look as dolled up as SP or Chief but I use it for production docs.

I am working on an ICF project right now. I set the exterior walls to 11 3/4" thick (concrete) even though the actual concrete is only 6" sandwiched in foam. I need to talk to the tech support guys about if they have a method for dealing with this.

My plan is to determine the total wall volume at 11 3/4". Then use that number to determine how much ICF block that is...from there I can calculate the TRUE volume of concrete.

They need an ICF wall option. 

As for docs...I will see what I can find that shows what I use it for.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

Very cool sir, I can't wait to see them.

Andy.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

I would have thought that with all the new technology on the market in construction these software companies would incorporate everything incl. ICF, SIPS, LGS along with all the various sizes, not to mention all the other stuff that has it's own 'characters' like icynene and such.


----------



## ticktock (Dec 29, 2008)

How much is it? I assume it was quick because you didn't have to draw each individual stick. Can you drag and drop toilets, sinks, etc, and have it plan all your chases? Same for heat, ducts, wiring? Then everyone would have a reason to use this. I'll give it a try. I really like sketchup though, there might be a plugin that does this stuff already.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

Yes you can drag and drop toilets, sinks etc. and it will all show on floor plans and a materials list but it will not automatically plan or show chases. I find the real power of SolidBuilder to be in the framing specs. cut sheets for sheathing, rafters, joists, studs and concrete slabs and footings with all the rebar. 

It's great for all that if you have the design already down and are not likely to make any on-the-fly changes.

I think some users cut the lumber for walls and such in house then assemble at the site, it is that accurate for them. 

All that said I find I have to use another program to do quick as-built plans and any new designs for clients so that I can make quick renders of houses with just the right materials and colors. Customers love to see a great and accurate representation of the house as-is and as it will be.

Andy.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

BTW I think SolidBuilder sells for around 2K with Building blocks and the Virtual Image programs.

Andy.


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

(psst) I paid less.  

Full retail is around $1900. They will work with you.


----------

